# auf static Methode aus anderen Package zugreifen?



## ZAntjeZ (13. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

da mir mein Projekt mit der Zeit sehr unübersichtlich wurde, habe ich nachträglich Pakete erstellt.
Nun kommen Fehlermeldungen, wenn ich auf eine statische Methode aus einem anderen Pakage zugreifen möchte. 
Fehlermeldung: Methode nicht sichtbar.
Kann ich etwa keinen statischen Methoden aus einem Pakage verwenden? In meinen Büchern habe ich dazu leider keine Hilfe gefunden.

Tschau
Antje


----------



## Beni (13. Aug 2004)

Du musst die Klasse, in der diese Methode steht importieren (oder mit Java 1.5 kannst du die Methoden importieren).


----------



## Isaac (13. Aug 2004)

Natürlich kannst du das. Vorausgesetzt sie ist public static


----------



## ZAntjeZ (13. Aug 2004)

Okay, ich hatte vergessen, die Methoden public zu machen  :bae: 

Wie kann ich jetzt aus einem selbst definierten Package auf Klassen im default Package (verwende Eclipse) zugreifen? Was muß ich da importieren?

Tschau
Antje


----------



## bygones (13. Aug 2004)

geht nicht - die Klassen im "Default package" sind die ohne spezifischen Package und die kannst du nicht aus einem anderen Package einbinden


----------



## Maegges (18. Aug 2004)

ich habe das glecihe problem bei dem ich aus einem paket auf eine klasse im default paket  zugreifen will.

GEHT DAS GAR NICHT ??

gruß 

maegges


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Aug 2004)

Man kann so weit ich weiß nicht aus Packages aufs Default-package zugreifen.

Ich hab dazu auch mal nen Thread erstellt, find ihn aber grad nicht mehr, kannst auch mal suchen.


----------



## bygones (19. Aug 2004)

Maegges hat gesagt.:
			
		

> GEHT DAS GAR NICHT ??


Nein - das default-package ist im Sinne eigentlich gar kein package (eclipse nennt es nur so)...


----------

